# 00860, 00870 & 00910



## mmunoz21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Not too familiar with Anesthesia.  Can a provider bill for these 3 codes together: 00860,00870,00910? In the CPT books it states that when there are multiple procedures during a single anesthetic administration, the anesthesia co representing the most complex procedure is reported. The time reported is the combination total for all procedures.

Thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 2, 2008)

You would report ASA 00860 (because it has the highest base unit value)  with your total anesthesia time plus any modifying units and qualifying circumstances.
If you do not know the anesthesia code base unit values you will need to invest in a reference guide (i.e. ASA Relative Values Guide).  Also, you should know that ASA base units are consistently the same for all payers EXCEPT CMS/Medicare who has identified approximately 10 ASA codes in which they have decreased the base units (for example ASA 00142 is worth 6 base units per all Relative Value Guides but is only 4 base per CMS values).

Julie D, CPC


----------



## mmunoz21 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Anesthesia*

Thank you so much Julie... do you work in Anesthesia? Here is my work email address, marilyn.munoz@wellcare.com, I will like to obtain yours, always networking!! My strong specialties are E/M and OB/GYN

Again thanks


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes, I know what you mean about the networking - so important.  I sent an e-mail to your work e-mail address.

Julie, CPC


----------

